# My little feather friend with respiratory infection!



## Kamilka (Jan 14, 2017)

Hello there! 

This is my first post on this. I am an owner of two beautiful little birds - Simon and Snowball. 
It's Snowball I am going to acquire about.
I have got her from the biggest pet store chain in Ireland, about 3 weeks ago. At the start she seemed very healthy and active. Which she still is. However about 3 days ago I have noticed very disturbing signs in her behavior. I immediately packed her up and we ended up at generals vet office. 
The vet has said that it is respiratory infection the little birdy is going through. She has prescribed me an antibiotic. The same night I forced the antibiotic down Snowballs beak through a syringe and could see a massive improvement in her from the start.
Now, I have went back to the pet store all like 'you have sold me a sick bird what are you gonna do about it?' Where basically I was told that I should give back the bird because I don't know how to take care for her. A lot of things were said. 
The bottom line is, yeah I could use with some education about taking care of a sick budgie. I did an extended research online, put the bird in a hospital cage, provided a heat pad, clean out her cage everyday using just water (I have paper on the bottom of the cage so that I can just throw it out whenever). There is a huge improvement in her behavior. However how do I know if it's not just the antibiotic working in her favor and if there anything else I should know about this kind of sickness in birds? 
Don't be shy sharing any information! I appreciate it all! 
Now I am not sure if this is important - Snowball in an Albino budgie. 
Thank you in advance - Kamila. 

:clearwing 1::albino:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums,

I'm sorry your budgie has been sick. Budgies can get respiratory infections when they are exposed to drafts, they can also get sick when there is a steep change in the temperature. This is the kind of illness that can be passed onto other birds if they have contact with the sick bird. 
Your Snowball could already have been sick upon purchase, but the symptoms were only more noticeable later on. Pet birds are known to hide their illnesses quite well. 
It's good that you took prompt action when you noticed something off with Snowball and she has been responding well to treatment.

Since you seem fairly new to budgies, the information on the several articles and sticky threads at the top of each section of the forums will be extremely useful and of benefit to you and your budgies.

I'm wishing Snowball a steady and full recovery!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The fact that you have her in a small hospital cage, are keeping her warm and following the vet's instructions indicate to me that you are doing very well as a first time budgie owner. :hug:

Respiratory infections can be helped by using a warm mist humidifier in the room with your budgies. Add a drop or two of pure 100% Eucalyptus Essential Oil to the water in the humidifier.
The warm mist and Eucalyptus will help to open their airways.

Generally, if the infection is bacterial, an antibiotic will help the symptoms improve fairly quickly. Be sure to use the full course of the antibiotics as instructed by your Avian Vet.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

You can use pure white vinegar to clean your budgie's cage. 
It will help disinfect the cage, perches, toys, etc. better than just plain water.

With regard to the pet store, you can always report them to the proper authorities if you believe they are not providing the proper care for the animals.

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budg...abused-mistreated-kept-unsafe-conditions.html

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budg...le-breeder-rather-than-big-box-pet-store.html

I'm moving your thread over to "Budgie Health" as your budgie's condition is not an Emergency situation at this point in time. *


----------



## Kamilka (Jan 14, 2017)

Thank you so much for the help!
I appreciate it all! 
I am on my way over to buy humidifier today! I like it's gonna be both useful for me as well as the bird! 
Would you recommend any diet changes in my situation? 
And yes I understand the risk when It comes to getting 'general' vets opinion oppose avian vet. However I live in Ireland, and the only vet is located about 2 hours away drive! I would take Snowball there in a heart beat! However I am scared of stressing her out during the drive. Is there advice on how to make it more comfortable for her?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I think your budgie is going to recover fine from the respiratory infection with the care you are giving her and the antibiotics you are currently using.

The humidifier will be a big plus. Be sure if you buy Eucalyptus oil you get the "essential oil" not a "fragrance" oil.

In the future, once your budgies are healthy and have settled into their new environment well, you can begin taking them on short car rides to help them become accustomed to travel in case they need to be taken to the Avian Vet in the future.

The information in this link with be helpful with regard to traveling with them in the car:

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/305345-long-distance-car-traveling.html

I wouldn't begin making any changes in your budgies' diet just yet.

After your little one has finished her course of antibiotics, then you can begin working to improve the diet.
Apple Cider Vinegar is a good natural "pro-biotic" which you can begin using when the antibiotics are finished.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-holistic-natural-remedies/103936-apple-cider-vinegar.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/315033-healthy-diet-your-budgie.html

Best wishes! :wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

It sounds like Snowball will be just fine under the great care and quick action you've taken to ensure she feels better. :hug:

FaeryBee has offered great advice! 

I look forward to hearing how the rest of her treatment goes :thumbsup: Keep us posted!


----------



## Kamilka (Jan 14, 2017)

*Yes all the help I have gotten from you is amazing!! I'm so glad I stumbled upon this place, you guys are literally the best. Not only you were able to give me great advice, but also ensured me that the care I have provided was good enough!
:urock:
*
It makes me feel so much better after being ridiculed in the pet store, where they told me to give the bird back because I don't know how to take care of her!

So the news is - Snowball is very eager to get of the cage (which she managed to escape on me), I can imagine she felt great stretching her wings! She was flying around like a mad man. Which I was happy to let her for a while, but I will tell you so much it was never so hard before to get the birdy back to the cage! 

She is looking and behaving a lot better. As well today I finally managed to set up humidifier in the room. The eucalyptus essential oil makes the room smell amazing!! I hope both of my birds will be able to benefit it, as well as me. 

*Everything is looking well. She is still on the antibiotic, so the truth will come out after the course of it will ends. I am really confident that she will be better - and because of the research I have done I feel like I would be able to react a lot quicker and recognize the symptoms a lot better if something is wrong again!*

I am so so glad I have found this place, you can't even imagine! I felt hopeless and uneducated, after the talk with the pet store employees! I was considering giving Snowball away - which would make my heart break, as well as Simons! And all thanks to you I have so much more confidence, and I have gained very important experience when it comes to bird owning! 
:tb:

Me :rain:, Simon :clearwing 1:, and (highly improving) Snowball :white plet: send you all warm hugs and a lot of love from rainy Ireland!


----------



## Kamilka (Jan 14, 2017)

Also I thought you might enjoy this!
She has found the stash! 
As you can see her appetite has definitely improved loads! <3

:smiley-talk017:




:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:​


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Snowball is going to be just fine!! :2thumbs:

She's looking good and you're going to be an excellent budgie Mom.
You're already off to super start! :hug:*


----------

